# Amazing case for restricting government gun laws to conform to the US Constitution



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5018


Does this mean you are joining our fight against fascists?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Does this mean you are joining our fight against fascists?


Do I have to wear a black mask, skinny jeans and lipstick?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

https://attackcoptercom.files.wordpress.com/2018/11/violent-little-machine-shop-weve-got-nukes-eric-swalwell-tyrant-douchebag-2.jpg

This guy says the government is gonna take your guns.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do I have to wear a black mask, skinny jeans and lipstick?


No, all you have to do is vote with a clean conscience.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://attackcoptercom.files.wordpress.com/2018/11/violent-little-machine-shop-weve-got-nukes-eric-swalwell-tyrant-douchebag-2.jpg
> 
> This guy says the government is gonna take your guns.


I think he said the government would offer to buy them, not take them.  

But I could be wrong - it's happened before from trying to figure out what politicians mean.  Has that ever happened to you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> No, all you have to do is vote with a clean conscience.


Done.
Wow, that was easy.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5020


Can you tell which one is the fascist?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> I think he said the government would offer to buy them, not take them.
> 
> But I could be wrong - it's happened before from trying to figure out what politicians mean.  Has that ever happened to you?


Yeah, he will buy them, but you dont have a choice on whether or not you want to sell.
See post #1


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Can you tell which one is the fascist?



This one?


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, he will buy them, but you dont have a choice on whether or not you want to sell.
> See post #1


Did you read what he actually posted?  Or just the Fox News version?


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5021
> This one?


Nice try.  It's the hand holding the microphone.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Nice try.  It's the hand holding the microphone.


I posted a picture of a guy who holds a microphone.
He was hospitalized by fascists.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Nice try.  It's the hand holding the microphone.


Really?
What's his name?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5020


I see your problem, it's written right there on the microphone.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see your problem, it's written right there on the microphone.


Maybe they should put him in the hospital?
Or just kill him?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Did you read what he actually posted?  Or just the Fox News version?


https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/06/12/eric-swalwell-reiterates-that-hes-not-confiscating-guns-just-forcing-you-to-sell-them-back/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe they should put him in the hospital?
> Or just kill him?


You see innocence where you want it to be.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/06/12/eric-swalwell-reiterates-that-hes-not-confiscating-guns-just-forcing-you-to-sell-them-back/


Looks like your answers are "no" and "no".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like your answers are "no" and "no".


If you like your guns you can keep your guns.

...why does that sound familiar?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You see innocence where you want it to be.


What would a fascist do?


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Do you know what a semi-auto sounds like?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you know what a semi-auto sounds like?


Yes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

Do you know what fascism looks like?
https://canadafreepress.com/article/antifa-the-real-fascists


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Looks like your answers are "no" and "no".


https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/may/3/eric-swalwell-calls-mandatory-buyback-all-military/


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you know what fascism looks like?
> https://canadafreepress.com/article/antifa-the-real-fascists


Canada Free Press?  Did you notice that they claim to have a dead guy on their staff?


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/may/3/eric-swalwell-calls-mandatory-buyback-all-military/


Washington Times is the Moonie paper, right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> No, all you have to do is vote with a clean conscience.


Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5023


I thought that was the Union.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2019)

“Instead, we should ban possession of military-style semiautomatic assault weapons, we should buy back such weapons from all who choose to abide by the law, and we should criminally prosecute any who choose to defy it by keeping their weapons,” Mr. Swalwell said.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> “Instead, we should ban possession of military-style semiautomatic assault weapons, we should buy back such weapons from all who choose to abide by the law, and we should criminally prosecute any who choose to defy it by keeping their weapons,” Mr. Swalwell said.


Yes, and yes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

https://constitutioncenter.org/interactive-constitution/amendments/amendment-ii


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://constitutioncenter.org/interactive-constitution/amendments/amendment-ii


I posted this as a means of discussion.
There are many things I agree and disagree with in the "interpretations".
To me, the law is plainly written in the amendment itself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I posted this as a means of discussion.
> There are many things I agree and disagree with in the "interpretations".
> To me, the law is plainly written in the amendment itself.


What does the term, "well regulated militia" mean to you?


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I posted this as a means of discussion.
> There are many things I agree and disagree with in the "interpretations".
> To me, the law is plainly written in the amendment itself.


What is the name of your well-regulated militia group?  How often do you train together?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does the term, "well regulated militia" mean to you?


Ready, and well armed.
The difference between you and I in interpreting the Constitution and its amendments, is that you look at it from the perspective of regulating the people, while I look at its original intent of regulating the government.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> What is the name of your well-regulated militia group?  How often do you train together?


The hilltop gang.
Whenever we feel like it.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The hilltop gang.
> Whenever we feel like it.


Doesn't sound very well regulated.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ready, and well armed.
> The difference between you and I in interpreting the Constitution and its amendments, is that you look at it from the perspective of regulating the people, while I look at its original intent of regulating the government.


Is that what they told you they are having you do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ready, and well armed.
> The difference between you and I in interpreting the Constitution and its amendments, is that you look at it from the perspective of regulating the people, while I look at its original intent of regulating the government.


Turner Diaries again, you enjoy playing soldier?


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Does this mean you are joining our fight against fascists?


*Facists = Democrats*


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)

espola said:


> No, all you have to do is vote with a clean conscience.


*If that's the case ......*

*YOU had better VOTE Republican....*
*( And give those stolen Golf Balls back for starters... ! )*


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Turner Diaries again, you enjoy playing soldier?


*You watching CNN non-stop while they air the documentary on " White Nationalism " )*
*CNN is fomenting hatred all the while LYING about the Democrats True origins !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what they told you they are having you do.


*You really should have studied while in High School .....furthering*
*your education is still possible and it will open your mind to the TRUTH !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You watching CNN non-stop while they air the documentary on " White Nationalism " )*
> *CNN is fomenting hatred all the while LYING about the Democrats True origins !*


Facts are facts timothy, and those were Dixie-crats who are now republicans, fear ridden, t loving racist like you.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ready, and well armed.
> The difference between you and I in interpreting the Constitution and its amendments, is that you look at it from the perspective of regulating the people, while I look at its original intent of regulating the government.


"original intent"?  Do tell.  Do you still have that 1790 muzzleloader they were intending?


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Facts are facts timothy, and those were Dixie-crats who are now republicans, fear ridden, t loving racist like you.


*Perfect example of your inability to discern fiction from facts !*

*You know full well the TRUTH and what transpired. *
*You know the History of the Democratic Party....*
*You know what the Civil War was fought over....*
*You know that the Democrats created the KKK.....*
*You know that thru out history from their loss it's been retribution*
*in any way shape or form....look at what happened at the turn of the *
*century 1800's to 1900's...look at all the suppression thru the early*
*1900's ..all the way to the early sixties.....then you have LBJ and *
*his vile remarks....I could go on for pages about the History YOU*
*and YOURS ignore....No the Republicans are not Angels, but they*
*sure as hell don't have the History that the Democratic Party tries*
*very hard to bury in their backyard....*

*You know what I have posted is TRUE *
*( May not be exact, but it's general facts that YOU should already be aware of ! )*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Perfect example of your inability to discern fiction from facts !*
> 
> *You know full well the TRUTH and what transpired. *
> *You know the History of the Democratic Party....*
> ...


Research the "Southern Strategy" and get back to me.


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Facts are facts timothy, and those were Dixie-crats who are
> now republicans, fear ridden, t loving racist like you.


*What's quite hilarious is you are attempting to insult me*
*by referencing Timothy Mc Veigh ....who was a Domestic *
*terrorist plain and simple....no other way to slice it Mister.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Research the "Southern Strategy" and get back to me.


*Don't need to ....I'm very aware of how that played out.*
*You're twisting history and YOU know it.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What's quite hilarious is you are attempting to insult me*
> *by referencing Timothy Mc Veigh ....who was a Domestic *
> *terrorist plain and simple....no other way to slice it Mister.*


Domestic terrorist, aka white nationalist have accounted for the majority of terrorist attacks and murders in the USA in last 2 years fact. Foreign or foreign influenced, 1 death.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Don't need to ....I'm very aware of how that played out.*
> *You're twisting history and YOU know it.*


Actually you don't and have shown so often.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Domestic terrorist, aka white nationalist have accounted for the majority of terrorist attacks and murders in the USA in last 2 years fact. Foreign or foreign influenced, 1 death.


Las Vegas country music festival shooting - 58 dead, 422 wounded, one policeman fired for cowardice, all accomplished with legally acquired guns and ammo.  The shooter had expressed contorted views about the 2nd Amendment and was a vocal t supporter.  His first crime was breaking a hotel window and things went downhill from there.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2019)

*The Second Amendment to the United States Constitution protects an individual right to keep and bear arms.* It was ratified on December 15, 1791 as part of the Bill of Rights. In District of Columbia v. Heller, the Supreme Court affirmed for the first time that the right belongs to individuals, exclusively for self-defense in the home, while also including, as dicta, that the right is not unlimited and does not preclude the existence of certain long-standing prohibitions such as those forbidding "the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill" or restrictions on "the carrying of dangerous and unusual weapons." State and local governments are limited to the same extent as the federal government from infringing this right
For those interested some history:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You watching CNN non-stop while they air the documentary on " White Nationalism " )*
> *CNN is fomenting hatred all the while LYING about the Democrats True origins !*


As you know, white nationalists, now, identify 100% with  the Republican party. You moron.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

messy said:


> As you know, white nationalists, now, identify 100% with  the Republican party. You moron.


2020 should be a slam dunk for you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

Just a prediction


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

messy said:


> As you know, white nationalists, now, identify 100% with  the Republican party. You moron.


Apparently there are are far more white nationaliat, apologist for and silently in agreement with then we ever imagined, This is America.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently there are are far more white nationaliat, apologist for and silently in agreement with then we ever imagined, This is America.


Quite the imagination indeed.
This is America and you are free to post removing all doubt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Quite the imagination indeed.
> This is America and you are free to post removing all doubt.


Which one are you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently there are are far more white nationaliat, apologist for and silently in agreement with then we ever imagined, This is America.


What does this mean in English?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Which one are you?


I'm the one that points out your stupidly, ignorance and your comprehension problems....
The one with your nose sniffing my ass.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What does this mean in English?


This will take ratboy a while.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm the one that points out your stupidly, ignorance and your comprehension problems....
> The one with your nose sniffing my ass.


The next time will be the first time. Just crying you don't like my opinion nor the facts I use to refute the propaganda you believe don't equate a case made. Make your case or quit crying like a spoiled child.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What does this mean in English?


Just read it slowly word by word and attempt to comprehend . . . if you are still having trouble ask one of the day laborers you hire at Home Depot to help you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just read it slowly word by word and attempt to comprehend . . . if you are still having trouble ask one of the day laborers you hire at Home Depot to help you.


I dont hire Home Pendejos.
That said, wtf did you say? 
(in English please)


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 2020 should be a slam dunk for you people.


Why?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Las Vegas country music festival shooting - 58 dead, 422 wounded, one policeman fired for cowardice, all accomplished with legally acquired guns and ammo.  The shooter had expressed contorted views about the 2nd Amendment and was a vocal t supporter.  His first crime was breaking a hotel window and things went downhill from there.


Still way more deaths from gun suicides.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Why?


Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently there are are far more white nationaliat, apologist for and silently in agreement with then we ever imagined, This is America.


“Here’s your sign.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont hire Home Pendejos.
> That said, wtf did you say?
> (in English please)


Look in the mirror.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> “Here’s your sign.”


I use to watch that show, "World's strongest redneck" was the best.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look in the mirror.


Looking good.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually you don't and have shown so often.


*That old man is a blatant LIE !*

*You trying to catch up with your " Creepy Uncle Spola ".....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Which one are you?


*Anyone who disagrees with you is called an assortment of*
*Racist epithets.....that's your only comebacks ..Period.*

*Like I've said many times in the past ....*

*You need to seek the TRUTH and you can still get that *
*higher education you so sorely desire....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Anyone who disagrees with you is called an assortment of*
> *Racist epithets.....that's your only comebacks ..Period.*
> 
> *Like I've said many times in the past ....*
> ...


If the hood fits.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If the *hood* fits.









*This some of your " Homies " in Syria....*


----------

